# Mapa de ventos dominantes



## bartotaveira (29 Out 2015 às 17:52)

Boas.

Será que alguém conhece algum local onde consultar estatísticas sobre os ventos num determinado local ou, pelo menos, para uma capital de distrito? 

O local que pretendia era Vila Real.

O melhor que encontrei foi isto: http://pt.windfinder.com/windstatistics/vila_real?fspot=alvao_natural_park_gouvaes_da_serra

Mas aí diz que Vila Real tem 30% de vento de Este na média anual, o que me deixa muito desconfiado. 

Nas normais climatológicas do IPMA só tem temperatura e precipitação...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2015 às 23:35)

bartotaveira disse:


> Nas normais climatológicas do IPMA só tem temperatura e precipitação...



O IPMA publicou um mapa muito bom com o regime de ventos. Além da informação que está disponível nas Normais (publicação na íntegra, não disponível on-line), e nos anuários, recursos que só podem ser consultados nos centros do IPMA.

Penso que tenho esse mapa, quando o encontrar ponho aqui um _scan_.

Especificamente para Vila Real, de momento só posso consultar as Normais 31-60, onde consta, para o ano inteiro, a seguinte proporção de observações (médias de 30 anos):

N - 57,3 observ. / Vel.média: 9,3 Km/h
NE - 112,9 / 7,5
E - 62,4 / 7,4
SE - 45,4 / 7,4
S - 187,2 / 8,1
SW - 86,3 / 9,4
W - 127,4 / 8,8
NW - 53,7 / 9,7
Calma - 363,3 / ---

Vel.média anual: 5,6 Km/h

Portanto, num total (média de 30 anos) de 732,6 observações (não se contam as de Calma), 62,4+112,9+45,4 têm componente Este o que perfaz precisamente os 30,1% ! Repare-se que se considerou haver vento Este nas observações com direcção NE, E, SE. É portanto nesta interpretação que está a chave do mistério. Se se considerar apenas o vento de Este em particular, a percentagem é simplesmente 8,5 %.

Conclusão, quer o Windfinder quer a tua desconfiança têm razão! Tudo depende da interpretação do que é _vento Este_.


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Out 2015 às 01:42)

Obrigado pela informação! Fico à espera do mapa, se ele aparecer.


Mas no Windfinder o mapa está dividido em 16 componentes diferentes, e a componente Este em específico tem 29,1%....


----------

